# Pinnacle Reef Tract "Community Structure" Diagram



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I thought this may be of interest to anyone that fishes areas of hardbottom; it was sourced from the USGS Pinnacles Reef Tract Study which is a large area that is roughly between 45-65nm SSW of the Pensacola Pass. 








Figure 1.20. Typical ichthyofauna contributing to community structure on the Pinnacles Reef Tract, northeastern Gulf of Mexico, based on ROV data. Cluster diagram shows relationship among biotopes.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

